# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اخر اخبار المخدرات والحبوب والمهربين

## ابو حسين الاردني

تمكنت قوات البادية الملكية / وحدة الهجانة فجر اليوم من ضبط كمية كبيرة من الحبوب المخدرة والحشيش كانت في طريقها إلى إحدى الدول المجاورة. 



وحسب الناطق الإعلامي باسم مديرية الأمن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب فإن معلومات وردت إلى قيادة قوات البادية الملكية وإدارة مكافحة المخدرات حول وجود مجموعة أشخاص في منطقة المشاقيق/ تل الراهب ينوون تهريب كمية من المواد المخدرة إلى إحدى الدول المجاورة حيث جرى متابعة هذه المعلومات من قبل وحدة الهجانة ومراقبة المنطقة ونشر الدوريات بهدف ضبط المهربين وما بحوزتهم وأضاف الرائد الخطيب أنه وفي تمام الثانية من فجر اليوم شوهد المهربون وجرى متابعتهم إلا أنهم لاذوا بالفرار مخلفين ورائهم المهربات حيث تم ضبطها وتبين أنها كمية من الحبوب المخدرة بلغ عددها مليون وثمانمائة ألف حبة (1.800.000)إضافة إلى 54 تربة حشيش. 



وأكد الناطق الإعلامي أن عملية المتابعة وجمع المعلومات مستمرة لإلقاء القبض على هؤلاء المهربين .

----------


## ابو عوده

على راسي والله رجال الامن  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

